# English Bobbies armed?



## Dragnet (Aug 2, 2007)

Just wondering if the English Bobbies are now armed considering the rising terrorism threats their country faces? DRAGNET


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Specific officers are armed. So are special units, such as their SWAT teams. Last time I spoke with a Bobby in London he told me that one unit in each district carried firearms on regular patrol, although at that time it was kept in a special lock box and opened on orders. Special detective units, squad units and those assigned to embassy security and dignitary protection are also armed. So too are extra patrols assigned to high violence areas. Lately there has been a cry to arm more officers as a result of inner city violence. In Ireland detectives carry firearms (so long as they can carry a "blue card" which indicates they qualified, as do officers assigned specific tasks, including Emergency Response Unit (swat)


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Inspector said:


> Last time I spoke with a Bobby in London he told me that one unit in each district carried firearms on regular patrol, although at that time it was kept in a special lock box and opened on orders.


I had a British officer do a ridealong with me a few years ago. They have "Armed Response Vehicles" (ARV's) which are staffed with three officers. The gun safe contains two H&K MP-5 submachine guns and three Glock 19 pistols, which is locked and sealed with the supervisor's signature. The seal can only be broken on the orders of a high-level commander or if the officers witness an armed incident or come under attack themselves. There are only about a half-dozen or less ARV's on-duty at the same time for the entire London area.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah what the others have said. Also there is a push to get MORE bobbies armed. It's a big push as it's pretty much and anti-gun culture at this point. It seems to come up every year or so, and anytime there is a "problem". The shooting of the subway handyman sort of put a chill on it for a while...but it's now back again.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

maybe the Bobbies and the Campus guys can join forces...


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

SOT said:


> Yeah what the others have said. Also there is a push to get MORE bobbies armed. It's a big push as it's pretty much and anti-gun culture at this point. It seems to come up every year or so, and anytime there is a "problem". The shooting of the subway handyman sort of put a chill on it for a while...but it's now back again.


The British officer who rode with me said some of them (including him) don't want to carry firearms, but many do. He believes eventually all newly hired officers will be armed, while the option will be given to the officers already on the job.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

They're armed with their charming British wit!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Killjoy said:


> They're armed with their charming British wit!


*....was gonna say it cant be to the teeth *


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> They're armed with their charming British wit!


That is the truth just read Cindy's posts


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

thank u Harry

British police officers are still unarmed we have special armed units that respond when needed.

http://www.met.police.uk/co19/

http://www.met.police.uk/co19/armed_response.htm


----------

